# 2016 Niño Crop Forecast



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Bin buster??

Regards, Mike

http://growingtennessee.com/news/2016/01/expert-predicts-strong-el-nino-will-push-record-high-crop-yields-in-2016-2016-01-07/?utm_source=Growing+Tennessee&utm_campaign=d5a934212a-growingtennessee-daily_newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_d75710df8e-d5a934212a-296641129


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

It could make for a crop failure also in northern corn belt.

A wet spring could delay planting.Cause shallow roots.And then if it shifts to a La-Nina it turns dry is the worse case scenario for my neck of the woods.On top of that the La-Nina could bring a early frost.


----------

